# Wilderness Landing on Blackwater in Holt



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I just heard of this place and it seems like a good spot to camp/fish... well I like to camp and love to fish! My favorite freshwater fish is crappie hands down. However, I have yet to catch one in Florida... I’ve only really fished YR between log lake and Carr Landing and I’ve been told there are no crappie in that part of the YR. However I’ve caught plenty of bream and cats! It appears the crappie fishing is totally different here than where I’m from in north Mississippi. Is there decent crappie fishing in this part of blackwater? Any techniques, general areas, times, or temperatures would be welcomed advice. I don’t need exact GPS locations just a little help in the right direction..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Just follow try'n are Joey around and you'll get a cooler full ! All I've ever really got into on BW is bream and shellcracker.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

you catch them on bottom or floating bait under a cork? Wrigglers and crickets?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Wrigglers near the bottom is what I have heard, but I have not really done any bream fishing myself.


----------

